# Hedgehog shivering?



## moey (Dec 21, 2013)

Is it normal for hedgehogs to always seem like they are shivering? or in fear? When my hedgehogs out at night and can't see me, she seems absolutely normal... but around me, she always seems shiver-ey and scared


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Hedgehogs have very fast heartbeats -- 200 to 300 beats a minute. This makes them feel like they're vibrating if you're holding them.

What are her quills doing? If she's got all her visor quills lowered over her eyes, but the rest of her quills relaxed, she's just uncertain about what's going on.

Is she huffing or puffing? Are all her quills raised? Does she pop or leap at you? Those are all threat displays trying to scare you off.

She is in a brand-new home with brand-new smells, so she will have to get used to you. If you ever hear her making a tiny little whistle while exploring, that's a happy noise. Here's a whole bunch of noises and descriptions that might help you interpret her behaviours.


----------



## moey (Dec 21, 2013)

Her quills are usually halfway up.. So I think she's "weary" more than scared.. On my hands she is running all over me... from one hand to another.. in circles... but still weary.. when i carry her, she has fun.. When I try to pick her up, her quills are right up and she huffs... As I carry her, she turns into a ball around my fingers and slowly comes loose and starts walking and sniffing on my palm... Before she comes out of her grass hut at night, she makes a repeated patter sound with her paw... It's almost like she wants to know if I'm around or she won't come out?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

If you haven't had her for long, she may relax more as she learns to trust you and the environment around you. But some hedgehogs will always exhibit a weary/defensive behavior no matter how long you have had them to some degree. 

I've had a few do the patter of feet noise. I never caught them actually doing it, so always assumed they may have been scratching or "combing" their quills.


----------

